# aXXo who



## koolbluez (Mar 12, 2007)

In real life, aXXo is just an average American teenager, but on the Internet he's a celebrity, with over a million people downloading his DVDrips every month.
The search term "aXXo" is among the top searches on every torrent site, and even anti-piracy organizations like MPAA who use his name to upload fake rips to catch movie pirates. He probably is on the MPAA's Top Ten Most Wanted List 
Check this out.

*An Interview: aXXo, The Most Popular DVD Ripper on BitTorrent


*Now, did anyone ask about a mr.... DiAMOND


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 12, 2007)

superb find.. guys who freq the underworld would really love this..

thanks


----------



## 24online (Mar 12, 2007)

gr8 find...
also why most of dvds r on rapidshare and megaupload ??? b/s of premium a/c or some hidden contacts.....also one turkish site closed down nowa dayz which is projecttr.org due to Turkish Laws it had huge warez....
*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7377/yhasanrn7.jpg

also most of  dvdz r in divx/xvid format....

in indian market,there r two types of  pirated dvdz... 
1. from Malasiya - which r of PAl system... cant play on NTSC dvd players
2. from Saudi Arabia - which of NTSC... can be played on all dvd players...
right ??
price : Rs. 50 to 150


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 12, 2007)

I'ld also warn... no detailin on where & who guyz... this then becomes an illegal topic


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 12, 2007)

Axxo is here


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 12, 2007)

^^^^  That is tuXXo.. not aXXo


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Mar 12, 2007)

came to knwo today that there is something like axxo in this world.lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## vnl5486 (Mar 12, 2007)

He is one amazing person helping people from the harshness of the entertainment industry.....LOL


----------



## iMav (Mar 12, 2007)

all who dwnld movies thru torrents know axxo and i second vnl5486 he certainly helps to be able to eat idli in my canteen else would end up spending all my posket money watching just a couple of movies in absolutely expensive theatres


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 12, 2007)

i thought earlier ,that aXXo is a ripping software...... thanx for clearing my doubt....


----------



## Possible (Mar 12, 2007)

DiAMOND is a person or a group? I thought it were a group. Anyways, every part of DarksideRG rules.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 12, 2007)

uchiha.sasuke said:
			
		

> i thought earlier ,that aXXo is a ripping software...... thanx for clearing my doubt....



LOL .. somehow that sounds very funny....


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 12, 2007)

there is an 'axxo' on esato too! but i agree, his releases are better than anyone elses.. i always thought axxo was a release group to be honest


----------



## goobimama (Mar 12, 2007)

aXXo's rips are really crappy. Always dark, pixelated and bad sound quality. Someone gives me a movie I say "aXXo? No thank you!"

...But I guess one develops such a taste after getting spoilt by all those High Definition movies...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 12, 2007)

^^ Very honest person


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2007)

here is the thing. 1 CD rips from any group will have low quality.

To prevent same quality as DVD, you need to preserve the same resolution with 2 mbps video bitrate for DivX\xVid which means 2 CDs. Now not everyone wants to download it


----------



## Pathik (Mar 13, 2007)

yep.. Axxo rips r decent enuf to be seen once..


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2007)

Most 2CD rips are two CDs cause of the AC3 (Dolby Digital 5.1) soundtrack that's encoded into them. There's just a little bit video quality improvement over 1CD rips. But aXXo's rips are a different trip....I download them only if its a below 5/10 imdb rating.

I'm on 256kbps...(though there's four of us doing collective downloading...)


----------



## alok4best (Mar 13, 2007)

Dude how much can u expect from a 700 MB file..hoever even Diamond releases are great,slightly better than axxo.


----------



## rollcage (Mar 13, 2007)

aXXo is god in rips, His all rips are top quality.

What else you need, always high quailty rips, always DVD print.
_ Bache ki jaan loge kya _

I actually wait for aXXo or NDR release. 
NDR does really good with rmvb for the person like me on 256kbps connection. 


			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> aXXo's rips are really crappy. Always dark, pixelated and bad sound quality. Someone gives me a movie I say "aXXo? No thank you!"


I don't agree with your that post man, If you are one of those few people who watch movie on High Definition LCD TVs with a Large Magnifying LENS in their hand.
Then I suggest better go n buy DVD and stop giving useless comments.
Dont mind .. Polite as always

Regards


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 13, 2007)

I love Axxo

His Rips are really of great quality. I  atleast download 10 Axxo Rip a month


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 13, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> aXXo's rips are really crappy. Always dark, pixelated and bad sound quality. Someone gives me a movie I say "aXXo? No thank you!"
> 
> ...But I guess one develops such a taste after getting spoilt by all those High Definition movies...



are u looking for hate!

Axxo movies are not crappy, never pixelated and the sound is good enough.
The prob look crappy, dark and pixelated cause u r watching them on a 486  or u have too high-def a system with matrox tripple head display and dual 8800GTX SLI, giving display resolution to contain the whole human anotomy in a 1:1 ratio  

I have some exp in ripped movies and most people i have heard saying that the movies are dark and pixelated have not color balanced their display system. By default most monitors are mis-aligned  in color intensity and video is darker then it should be.

I suggest you to calibrate your monitor's brightness and contrast or atleast get the recommended color profile for your display. good luck. 

also please tell us abt the ripper u give more credit to as comparisions should have more then one contestants. may be we havent found that gold mine.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 13, 2007)

OK..... chill... to make things clear....

aXXo & DiAMOND both r good.
But if u want dvd quality, u should get a *DVDRip*, not a *Telesync*... which is of lower quality (shot in the theater itself, hence dark & occasional ppl walkin thru the movie )
Whoever complained of dark, pixellated rips all saw the Telesync(*TS*) version. While searchin... do for a DVDRip. Stay away from a TS.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm just saying that aXXo always goes and does these 700MB rips. Grow up will you, people have got faster connections now. 

It was good in the days when I watched movies on my 17inch monitor, things looked pretty decent. I could live with the bad sound quality (sometimes 96kbps). But now I can't take the picture quality as well. 

My monitor is calibrated just fine thank you (I'm in the graphic design if you didn't notice)



> are u looking for hate!


Whenever I see an aXXo rip somewhere on the net, I always go negative. And it is sure to start some kind of flame war (usually I have more supporters. Feeling a bit left alone here).... Its the arguments that keeps a forum going...


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Mar 13, 2007)

It's always better to stay away from *TS*(Telesync) or *TC*(TeleCine) as they tend to be of poor quality always when compared to a good *Retail R1 DVD Rip*. Anyways aXXo does a good work by giving rips with MP3 sound in 1CD. If you want better picture then look for 2CD rips.Even though they may/may not contain AC3 5.1 sound,the picture quality compared to a 1CD rip is much better.Also if you happen to find a 2CD rip with MP3 sound then download it as its bound to have the best picture quality for any 2CD DVD rip. And lastly if you are a prick about the picture quality then go get a HDTV with Progressive Scan , a Progressive Scan Region Free DVD Player and get your imports and enjoy..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 13, 2007)

Ya i read this interview through digg,  i mean it was on digg. Axxo is awesome, more power to him.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Mar 13, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Axxo is awesome, more power to him.


 
How do we power him up ???  By supplying more High End SMPS lol.. Just Joking .. don't take it seriously..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 13, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> Axxo movies are not crappy, never pixelated and the sound is good enough.
> The prob look crappy, dark and pixelated cause u r watching them on a 486  or u have too high-def a system with matrox tripple head display and dual 8800GTX SLI, giving display resolution *to contain the whole human anotomy in a 1:1 ratio *



haha


----------



## plsoft (Mar 13, 2007)

I still don't think aXXo is a single person. Maybe a group like the ones in "The Scene", same with DIAMOND.  Nways i love aXXo rips, and who says they are always in one CD. They may be on a single file, but don't always fit on a single CD, some of them come upto 900 mb.


----------



## plsoft (Mar 13, 2007)

I emphasised on saying that aXXo may not be a single person is cos of this ..


> In real life, aXXo is just an average American teenager............


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 13, 2007)

There's even VoMIT for people who haven't heard, but he(or is it a group? ) is not as good as aXXo. I need to agree on that


----------



## plsoft (Mar 13, 2007)

@thunderbird:  LOL sorry but don't know how is it related to what i was saying.

@Indyan: "_In real life, aXXo is just an average American teenager, but on the Internet he’s a celebrity..._." Well my point is that this statement, which points to singularity of the person, is giving credit only to a single person n doesn't suggest that aXXo is a group's name. Let's take an example of The Scene. Drojan is the main character as we (who have watched it) know, but u can't say that Drojan is the one releasing the movies in the net and others just helping him. When something like this happens, it's the group that takes the credit. Moreover, who would want to be left out after toiling so much. Similarly, we can't say aXXo is a single person who is helped by others, it has to be a group working together (not just helping someone). However, this is only my speculation  .


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2007)

aXXo is like that DVD jon, taking selfish credit for collective work...


----------



## plsoft (Mar 13, 2007)

@thunderbird: I think it's u who isn't getting what i said. As per yur SUGGESTION i read yur post again, n i don't find any relation to wat i said watsoever. Maybe u shud read again wat i was saying.
OR, maybe i am not able to understand wat u r trying to say . In that case, would u be kind enuf to clarify?


----------



## DeadMan001 (Mar 13, 2007)

lol..you guys are so stupid.Going on and on for nothing.That wasn't even a real interview.And this has been confirmed by aXXo himself.


----------



## anispace (Mar 13, 2007)

U can always trust an aXXo dvdrip ....coz for 700/800 MB rips aXXo is the best u will find.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 13, 2007)

@goobimama
alright.. agreed.. and just to make it cleaer, i am not an advocate for axxo.
i just warmed up a bit cause u say axxo rips are $hit without any valid point. but man, when u do comparison the candidates should be in the same league. either show another ripper who gives better quality then axxo or dont compare 700mb rips to DVD/HD quality and say that they are bad. I can assure u it is a gr8 value for bandwith, not every one is high up in the internet food chain. that was my whole point. According to you, even HD quality video is $hit if u compare it with a cinema screen.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 13, 2007)

I think he (gobimama) has a 22 inch HD display, i can imagine how 700MB compressed dvd rips look on his display  .


----------



## techtronic (Mar 13, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> I think he (gobimama) has a 22 inch HD display, i can imagine how 700MB compressed dvd rips look on his display  .



Lol


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2007)

24 inch to be precise. Anyway, my point is that, I like aXXo's rips being 'sure fire DVDrip" n all, but if only he upgraded to 2CDs. Nothing else. 

As a matter of fact I'm surfing from a 56k dial up at home. Only at the office do I get a 256k broadband...


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 13, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> 24 inch to be precise. Anyway, my point is that, I like aXXo's rips being 'sure fire DVDrip" n all, but if only he upgraded to 2CDs. Nothing else.
> 
> As a matter of fact I'm surfing from a 56k dial up at home. Only at the office do I get a 256k broadband...



Oh its 24 inch  , i remembered wrong. You seriously need to download hd dvd /blu ray titles . Artifacts are even little bit naggy at 1280x1024 17" screen . I can imagine what happens at 24" .

Edit : oh its in your sig, lol i missed that b4


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't think HD-DVD 1080p will work smoothly on my pentium 4, so right now DVD5 x264 720p hits the sweet spot..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 14, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> And they are 20gb a piece.



4 nights (5.5 hrs each) for me to download if on direct http. Torrent download time cant be calculated.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 14, 2007)

^^^ HD private trackers will floor your internet connetion to its maximum.... better than HTTP even...(What the hell are we talking about now? This thread is about aXXo and his crappy rips isn't it?)


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 14, 2007)

goobimama

Use FFDShow to decode & depending on your resoultion & screensize, alter the post processing. U will get better results, though not the best.

i download one Axxo relese of Constantine, 1.4 GB at the resolution of 720480 with 1.5mbps bitrate for video & 128 kbps mp3 audio. This is by far the best DVD rip i have ever seen


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 14, 2007)

gr8 find know i know who is aXXO


----------



## goobimama (Mar 14, 2007)

FFdShow is nothing compared to CoreAVC, but especially in Vista, there's a sort of stuttery playback in intense scenes... Waiting for a proper Vista compatible CoreAVC release...


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 3, 2007)

aXXo is targeting a different type of consumer. He says he is doing it for the people who cant afford $8 movies. Most of those cant afford a 24inch screen. Or a HD screen. For such people its better they watch it in a theater or buy the DVD. Others can download his rips and watch. Goobi , you are not on of his targeted customer ! Dont call him crappy though !


----------



## goobimama (Apr 3, 2007)

^^^ That interview was fake. It wasn't aXXo anyway, so how can you say that he targets only those who can't afford $8 movies?

Anyway I guess even if it was real, he would say the same thing.

I just say aXXo sucks cause it always gets me into a fight. Any forum, torrent tracker, whatever, just have to say aXXo and then words of wisdom get passed around...


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 3, 2007)

Chill Goobsie... loosing ur cool... the summer's hot. naa....


----------



## goobimama (Apr 3, 2007)

^^ I'm chill koolzy, all good here. I'm not chili, cause chili ain't never been cool.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 3, 2007)

^^

Members Talking about downloading DVD Rips in a forum where it bann to talk about piracy... 

some how missed the eyes of Mods... lol...


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 3, 2007)

not missed the eyes.. maan... they've been here.. no doubt... but this just borders onto the topic.. not the topic xactly.. so can b looked over


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 3, 2007)

very true...der r always 3 files in aXXo's uploads....His uploads r simply superb nd a boon fr d leechers out dere....


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 3, 2007)

here we r not discussing about piracy

its about a person named axxo dont know guy or grl or gay


----------



## goobimama (Apr 3, 2007)

^^^ Is being gay different from being a guy or a girl?


----------



## Orionz (Apr 4, 2007)

I have lots of Rips From aXXo THEY are always awesome
LOVE YOU AXXO I LOVE YOU.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 4, 2007)

all ppl going gaga over axxo, know abt diamond rite??


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 4, 2007)

Diamond has bigger rips... comparable quality (on sub-20" computer screens)... longer time 2 dl... axxo has a better quality/size ratio 

Personal opinion... 400mb's is huge 4 me.. equals 4hrs of dl... no way I can go that long.. until & unless axxo cheats me  which again never happened


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 4, 2007)

hello koolbluez
diff b/w 700mbs of axxo and 1.1gb of diamond.
i think 400mb are worth it


----------



## dissel (Apr 4, 2007)

I have many Diamond rips.......They are great, Last week I download 1 aXXo DVD-rip.....and it is just 700 MB....quality is not bad.

I always look for more than 700MB....like 1.4gb or 1.2gb...who cares 700...Blank DVD become cheap now.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 4, 2007)

So no one likes 7.93GB movies here? You know those 720p x264 HD DVDrips?


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 4, 2007)

a cd at 7rs mayb wid one axxo movie
and a dvd of 15rs wid wid 4 diamond movies



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> So no one likes 7.93GB movies here? You know those 720p x264 HD DVDrips?


 
me me


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 4, 2007)

i like 1080i


----------



## goobimama (Apr 4, 2007)

^^^ I never can understand how some can like 1080i. The files are larger the picture is not as sharp as 720p...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 4, 2007)

Too much of warez discussion going on here. Yet i wonder what the mods are doing.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 4, 2007)

i think am discussing about 1080i and 720p..........


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 4, 2007)

@thunderbird.117 : think of it as more of a debate b/w 1CD rips vs 2 CD rips vs the rest


----------



## anispace (Apr 4, 2007)

the only addition to 1.4gb rips is the 5.1 sound and sometimes a higher resolution. Video quality is on par with axxo in most cases. But the thing is axxo rips can be trusted to be good.

diamond rips are better but are hard to come by.

^^
who would not like 7.93GB rips but with our capped hispeed or uncapped lowspeed broadband services in india its a pain to download even a gig.


----------



## Possible (Apr 4, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> there is an 'axxo' on esato too! but i agree, his releases are better than anyone elses.. i always thought axxo was a release group to be honest



But he is a member of the *DarkSideRG* release group.


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 4, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^^^ That interview was fake. It wasn't aXXo anyway, so how can you say that he targets only those who can't afford $8 movies?
> 
> Anyway I guess even if it was real, he would say the same thing.
> 
> I just say aXXo sucks cause it always gets me into a fight. Any forum, torrent tracker, whatever, just have to say aXXo and then words of wisdom get passed around...



But still if you were to believe it, is he not doing a community service like. You may not like him because you dont find his quality good enough. Perfectly valid point. But to generalize that aXXo sucks is unfair. (_m not sure if u said that , so if you didnt - relax  _)


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 4, 2007)

........... aXXO ROCKS ...........


----------



## goobimama (Apr 5, 2007)

@Maverick:
I quote myself:


> I just say aXXo sucks cause it always gets me into a fight. Any forum, torrent tracker, whatever, just have to say aXXo and then words of wisdom get passed around...





> I'm chill koolzy, all good here. I'm not chili, cause chili ain't never been cool.


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmm yea. Btw it would be nice if you post a screenshot of a 720p movie and a aXXo print. It would be nice to compare. Post screenshots of human faces.Thats were you can catch the glitches.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 5, 2007)

could have been done if I had any axxo/720p of the same movie... but I don't.

But here's one just for kickers...
*img105.imageshack.us/img105/1530/snapshot20070405234807gj4.th.jpg
This scene if from ::Gladiator: :720p: :HDTVrip (Not even HD DVD): :4.3GB::


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 6, 2007)

Well... Whatever you may guyz argue... I'm happy with aXXo..His rips are OK for me.. Just a Kudos for him..

Because of his quality rips I dont need to wait for a movie to come at the Video Parlour in my place(That too TeleSync sometimes).. I have watched many of his movies (I mean movies ripped by him).. I like him because..
* Lower size..Doesnt take too much HDD space..
  -> Lower size- Downloads complete faster
* Good quality-->For a RIPped one
* Releases pretty soon after the release of DVD..


----------



## Possible (Apr 6, 2007)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> * Releases pretty soon after the release of DVD..



Eh?

Correction:
BEFORE!

Thats why we go torrents


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 6, 2007)

^^ What he wanted to mean was a DVDRips not telesyncs.. aXXo rarely telesyncs


----------



## goobimama (Apr 6, 2007)

aXXo always rips from retail DVDs. Only Diamond and others get stuff from the scene. That's why you get assured DVDrips from aXXo...


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 7, 2007)

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/1213/vlcsnap88984gj0.th.png

thts a shot of casino royale not axxo release
can any pose one from axxo??
this is d scene of airport


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 7, 2007)

@ goobi : mesmerizing screenshot . makes me want to download one such movie  !


----------



## sigma84 (Apr 7, 2007)

Anothr gr8 thng abr axxo rips are they always have so many seeders it takes only abt 55 mints to dwnload one 700 mb size movie and his quality is simply awesome how many of his rips have you people dwnloaded ??????


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Apr 11, 2007)

sigma84 said:
			
		

> it takes only abt 55 mints to dwnload one 700 mb size movie



on which connection 2MBps or what ?????


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 2, 2007)

Axxo really rocks

The quality of his rips r great

 some of his rips have very slight sound  disturbance at high volume 

i think he is not a single person rather a group becoz u know that he releases an nfo file in every torrent whos ascii is designed by another person(see bottom most part of nfo)
i'am not claiming but just guessing

anyway axxo rocks


----------



## xbonez (Sep 2, 2007)

c'mon guys. no need to get so excited. this is a fake interview and has been confirmed by the real aXXo - and there's no way he's gonna give an interview. its too risky.

i had PMed aXXo asking himm whether this is a real or fake interview

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/axxo.JPG



			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> ^^ What he wanted to mean was a DVDRips not telesyncs.. aXXo rarely telesyncs



aXXO NEVER EVER telesyncs



> Eh?
> 
> Correction:
> BEFORE!
> ...



there are guys who release torrents before release but aXXo always releases only after the dvd is out that is much after the release (but maybe before release in India)



> I've downloaded tons of aXXo DvDRips, but I always thought that it was some professional pirate group.. today I came to know that he is a teen.....



he's not a teen for god's sake. he's a 35 yr old guy...


----------



## anispace (Sep 2, 2007)

actually he releases his rips  a month or 15 days b4 the dvds are out. Spiderman 3`s dvds arent out yet but axxo has released his rip.



			
				varunprabhakar said:
			
		

> *img253.imageshack.us/img253/1213/vlcsnap88984gj0.th.png
> 
> thts a shot of casino royale not axxo release
> can any pose one from axxo??
> this is d scene of airport




heres d 1 from axxo>>
*img80.imageshack.us/img80/3618/vlcsnap650069xq0.th.png


edit:: oops this is an old thread. didnt realize.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 2, 2007)

aXXo alwaya is my hero..

700-750MB... wow..

rightly fits into my time and space(HDD)

can u say.. is there anyone as popular as axxo in riping DVD `s ???

it will be nice to search for him also  :=) :-'


----------

